

Researchers discover secret to happiness by analyzing blog posts from LiveJournal - amichail
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.cs.unt.edu/~rada/papers/mihalcea.aaai06ss.pdf

======
nazgulnarsil
conclusion: get drunk and party with your friends on your birthday.

